# I've found a NI supplier of snow foam!



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

I've found a NI supplier of snow foam and it rocks!:thumb: 

Elite car care products in belfast - price is £32 + vat for a 25litre drum....

Buy it while they have it:driver:


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Where abouts in Belfast are they? How did you find them?


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

62c, Raby St, Belfast, County Antrim BT7 2GY 
Tel: 028 9049 1292 

look at yell.co.uk for more details!


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

martyn said:


> 62c, Raby St, Belfast, County Antrim BT7 2GY
> Tel: 028 9049 1292
> 
> look at yell.co.uk for more details!


for ppl that dont know thats off the ormeau road


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

they also have mobile agents thats how i get mine. I get a guy called Richard (VERY helpful guy) to call me when he's in the area and i arrange to meet up with him Very handy. To be truithful been using some Megs products and i think that the Elite own brand and the Neilson stuff is every bit as good and a quarter of the price!!! ne1 interested in a drop near p'down give me a shout as i am getting a del after Christmas


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

I might be interested...I currently use megs hyper wash through my gilmour, whats the snow foam like in comparison?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

was talking to the Elite rep today when i was getting some stuff for my home brew prewash. Their snow foam is called "blizzard" and is only recomended through a lance and absolutly no good in a bucket or a power hose bottle might be able to get a sample to try with a Gilmour if ur interested Clarke!! You can only buy it in a 5 gallon drum which no matter how mad u clean ur car will last a couple of years and will probably go off quicker so if ne1 is interested in clubbing together we can split it into 1 gall. drums and spread the cost...


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Ronnie said:


> was talking to the Elite rep today when i was getting some stuff for my home brew prewash. Their snow foam is called "blizzard" and is only recomended through a lance and absolutly no good in a bucket or a power hose bottle might be able to get a sample to try with a Gilmour if ur interested Clarke!! You can only buy it in a 5 gallon drum which no matter how mad u clean ur car will last a couple of years and will probably go off quicker so if ne1 is interested in clubbing together we can split it into 1 gall. drums and spread the cost...


5 gallon drum will do me 6-8 months:doublesho


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Ive got the nielson stuff and its class 5 gallon drum £20


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

what is it u have because i cant get a 5 gallon drum of soap for under £30 from them


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Its a Foaming TFR and wax safe. excellent stuff imo and only at that price as the orders put into the rep are always very large


----------

